
In the Realms of the Unreal – Henry Darger's Magnum Opus - Jun8
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Darger#In_the_Realms_of_the_Unreal
======
Jun8
For those in Chicago: Darger lived for 43 years at 851 W. Webster Avenue in
the Lincoln Park (the house no longer exists).

